# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Неприступная или доступная?

## Irina

_Наши прабабушки, бабушки и мамы полагали, что мужчинам нравятся недотроги. Скромность считалась главным достоинством девушки, а любые ее шаги к сближению с противоположным полом осуждались и расценивались как "неприличные".

Когда в 70-х годах грянула сексуальная революция, народ кинулся в другую крайность - в свободную любовь, а по сути - беспорядочные половые связи (на языке сексопатологов это называется промискуитетом, что было свойственно, между прочим, первобытным людям)._

*А что сейчас в цене? Неприступность, доступность или что-то другое?*

----------


## fIzdrin

неприступность в цене,а доступность тем боле,только,кажется мне есть и,что то другое-)

----------


## Irina

> кажется мне есть и,что то другое-)


А что это, что-то другое?

----------


## fIzdrin

то,что посредине

----------


## Irina

> то,что посредине


Неприступно-доступная? Хотя, если  заменить на  не преступно - доступная, может в этом и будет смысл

----------


## Akasey

каждому своё, у каждого свои идеалы, а человеческое мышление за пол-века думаю поменялось.

----------


## Irina

> человеческое мышление за пол-века думаю поменялось


Вот и хотелось бы узнать как оно поменялось и какой теперь взгляд на этот вопрос.

----------


## BiZ111

Много есть тупых куриц. И каждая тупая повёрнута на своём. Кому сейчас нужна неприступная как стена? Романтикам-неудачникам? Уродам? Мне нет. Раньше тратил время и силы на "покорение Эвереста", а покорив - видел, что это не совсем то. Сейчас тратить время на этих замороченных недофригидных девственниц не хочу. Шлюхи тоже не интересуют. А вот что-то среднее - да. Всякие бывали

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну я думаю, скромность всегда украшает. а недоступность придает изюминку.

----------


## Irina

> недоступность придает изюминку


Изюминку недоступность  по моему не придаёт. Недоступность часто связана с надменностью, а это мало красит человека и ещё меньше нравится другим.

----------

